# J.A.G. Schrift einfliegen lassen



## Rogiwan (11. Januar 2004)

Hallo zusammen !

Man sieht, das man es hier mit Profis zu tun hat. Ich möchte mich nicht als solcher betrachten, daher meine Frage an Euch:

Wie kann ich Text im Stil der Serie J.A.G. einfliegen lassen. Welche Schriftart ist das? Woher bekommen ich den "Ticker" Sound? Zum schneiden und editieren benutze ich Adobe Premiere 7 und Ulead Media Studio 7, aber auch ein Tutorial in Sonic Vegas oder ähnlich wäre super!

Ich hoffe meine Frage ist nicht zu banal...

Ich danke Euch im voraus...

Roger


----------



## Twos (12. Januar 2004)

Hi!
Da ich mich in Ulead Media Studio 7 leider nicht auskenne, kann ich dir nur versuchen in einigen andren Punkten zu Helfen 

Den Sound bekommst du  hier:

http://home.t-online.de/home/jag-europe/german/index.htm

Der Font wurde vermutlich extra für die Sendung entworfen. Hab ihn im Internet aber leider nicht gefunden, sorry. Einfach mal auf einigen Fanpages nachsehen, oder bei google suchen!
Gruß
Twos


----------



## Rogiwan (12. Januar 2004)

Besten Dank für die prompte Hilfe.

Schade, das ich nun nicht wirklich weiter bin ;-) Den Ticker Sound habe ich auf der HP nicht gefunden, nur die Titelmelodie...

Bleibe trotzdem weiter am Ball, Besten Dank !


----------

